# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  منابع مطالعاتی المپیاد کامپیوتر

## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام دوستان.ببخشید اینجا سوال رو مطرح کردم .نمیدونستم کجا باید بپرسم.میخواستم ببینم منابع مطالعاتی برای شرکت در المپیاد دانشجویی کامپیوتر چیست و بیشتر از چه کتابهایی سوال می آید.ممنون میشم اگر منبعی هم میشناسید معرفی کنید.
باتشکر

----------


## killer-star

> سلام دوستان.ببخشید اینجا سوال رو مطرح کردم .نمیدونستم کجا باید بپرسم.میخواستم ببینم منابع مطالعاتی برای شرکت در المپیاد دانشجویی کامپیوتر چیست و بیشتر از چه کتابهایی سوال می آید.ممنون میشم اگر منبعی هم میشناسید معرفی کنید.
> باتشکر


سلام

المپیاد کامپیوتر دانشجویی هم مگه داریم ؟  :متفکر:  ولی ماله دبیرستان کتابهای

ترکیبیات
تعوری گراف
المپیاد های کامپیوتر

خوبه

موفق باشید

----------


## max2004

تا اونجا که من میدونم المپیاد در واقع همون کنکور ارشد هست منتها اونهایی که امکان رفتن به مقاطع ارشد رو ندارن براشون المپیاد حساب میشه
پس منابعش هم همون منابع ارشد هست
برای اطلاعات بیشتر دفترچه ارشد 87 الان روی سایت سنجش هست

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

ولی اخه شنیده بودم که طرفی که دانشجو هست میتونه در المپیاد ثبت نام کنه و وقتی که در مراحل اول و کشوری برنده شد و طلا گرفت وارد مرحله جهانی شده و به مسابقات جهانی میره.

----------


## armiin

سلام
فکر کنم acm المپیاد کامپیوتر حساب بشه (برای دانشجوها) !
در ضمن شندیم گروه های اول تا سوم تو این مسابقات از سربازی معافن و برای ارشد هم نمیخواد کنکور بدن ! اگه کسی اطلاعات بیشتری داره , کمک کنه خوشحال میشم  :چشمک:

----------


## kasmaii61

با سلام :
دوست عزیز بهتر بود سوالت رو تو قسمت تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با کامپیوتر مطرح می کردی :
https://barnamenevis.org/forumdisplay.php?f=156

و اما جواب سوالت:
المپیاد دانشجویی کامپیوتر هر سال همزمان با امتحان ارشد برگذار میشه و در حقیقت همون امتحان ارشد و کسانی که می خوان تو این المپیاد شرکت کنند باید تو آزمون ارشد ثبت نام کنن و با زدن تیک تمایل به شرکت در المپیاد در هنگام ثبت نام اعلام آمادگی خودشون رو برای شرکت در آزمون اعلام کنن. یعنی اگه امسال تو ارشد شرکت نکردی (که ظاهرا نکردی) باید برای سال بعد خودت رو آماده کنی.
منابع این المپیاد و مواد امتحانیش دقیقا همون مواد و مطالبیه که برای ارشد کامپیوتر باید مطالعه کنی و به همین خاطر هم گفتم که تو قسمت تحصیلات دانشگاهی کامپیوتر سوالت رو مطرح می کردی بهتر بود. اونجا منابع و مواد آزمون به طور کامل توضیح داده شده.
المپیاد کامپیوتر دو تا تفاوت با آزمون ارشد داره اول اینکه تو محاسبه نمره نهایی شرکت کنندگان دیگه معدل دخیل نمیشه و فقط نمره آزمون ملاکه و دوم هم اینکه الزامی وجود نداره که درس شما تا پایان شهریور و زمان اعلام نتایج نهایی تموم بشه. 
همون طور که خودت و دوستانم گفتی کسانی که در این آزمون مقام های اول تا سوم کشوری رو کسب کنند می تونن بعد از اتمام تحصیلاتشون بدون آزمون و در هر دانشگاهی که خواستن در مقطع ارشد ادامه تحصیل بدن.
ولی بحث معافیت از خدمت صحت نداره و اگه به این دل خوش کردی شرمندم این شتریه که  دم در خونه هر پسری خوابیده و بلند بشو هم نیست :لبخند گشاده!: 
نتایج المپیاد هم همزمان با اعلام نتیجه اولیه ارشد یعنی اردیبهشت ماه اعلام میشه و نفرات اول به مسابقات جهانی اعزام میشن 
به امید اینکه اسمت رو جزو نفرات اول تا سوم ببینیم

----------


## kasmaii61

> سلام
> فکر کنم acm المپیاد کامپیوتر حساب بشه (برای دانشجوها) !
> در ضمن شندیم گروه های اول تا سوم تو این مسابقات از سربازی معافن و برای ارشد هم نمیخواد کنکور بدن ! اگه کسی اطلاعات بیشتری داره , کمک کنه خوشحال میشم


مسابقات ACM مسابقات برنامه نویسی دانشجوییه که مرحله اول اون هر سال تو پاییز (آبان یا آذر) به میزبانی یکی از دانشگاههای بزرگ ایران و بین دانشگاههای کشور برگذار میشه و تیم های برتر به مسابقات جهانی اعزام میشن.
در این مسابقه تعدادی سوال ( معمولا 6 تا 10 سوال) مطرح میشه که در مدت زمان معین تیم ها باید به اون پاسخ بدن و تیم هایی  که به بیشترین سوال و در کمترین زمان پاسخ بدن امتیاز بالاتری خواهند آورد و بر عکس امتحان به راه حل هیچ نمره ای تعلق نمیگیره و فقط به جواب درست نهایی نمره کامل داده میشه. 
مسابقات ACM امسال به میزبانی دانشگاه شریف و 14 و 15 آبان ماه با حضور 100 تیم برگذار شد
در مورد سربازی هم به مطلب قبلی مراجعه کنید :چشمک:

----------


## armiin

ممنون از پستت kasmaii61 .در مورد سئوالم چون اولین پستم تو این سایت بود نمیدونستم کجا باید بپرسم  :چشمک: 
قضیه سربازی هم از دوستم که رشته ی عمران میخونه پرسیدم , گفتش هر مسابقه ای که المپاد محسوب بشه شامل این قوانین (یعنی سربازی و ادامه ی تحصیل بدون کنکور و ...) میشه !
تو این فایل هم خوندم :
http://aarmin.persiangig.com/other/ACM_Invitation.pdf 
راستی از کجا باید لینک آخرین پستامو ببینم ؟  :افسرده:  اصلا این قابلیت تو این سایت هست ؟ پدرم در اومد دوباره این تاپیکو پیدا کردم !

----------


## حمیدرضاصادقیان

سلام.بله.در داخل پروفایل خودتون یک لیست اشتراک وجود داره که پستهای شما هست و به جز اون در داخل پروفایلتون قسمت آمار که برید تمام پستهاتون اونجا هست.
موفق باشید.

----------


## icegirl_f2r

میگم فقط دانشجوها میتونند المپیاد بدن دیگه، آره؟

----------


## Armin060

> میگم فقط دانشجوها میتونند المپیاد بدن دیگه، آره؟


کی میگه؟؟؟!!! من الان دبیرستانی هستم و میخوام امثال تو المپیاد کامپیوتر شرکت کنم.

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> کی میگه؟؟؟!!! من الان دبیرستانی هستم و میخوام امثال تو المپیاد کامپیوتر شرکت کنم.


فك كنم منظورشون همون المپياده كه با دفترچه ارشد ميشه شركت كرد ؟!

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> فك كنم منظورشون همون المپياده كه با دفترچه ارشد ميشه شركت كرد ؟!


 
دقیقاً  :لبخند: 
البته میدونم نمیشه ها، اما خواستم مطمئن بشم :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## mehdi_turbo

> دقیقاً 
> البته میدونم نمیشه ها، اما خواستم مطمئن بشم


چقدر خوبه ادم همينطور تصميم شو عوض كنه!؟
يه روز نرم افزار ... يه روز IT  ....‌اخر دست هم دست به دامن المپياد ارشد بشيم....

----------


## icegirl_f2r

> چقدر خوبه ادم همينطور تصميم شو عوض كنه!؟
> يه روز نرم افزار ... يه روز IT ....‌اخر دست هم دست به دامن المپياد ارشد بشيم....


اولاً آدم باید تمام راه ها را امتحان کنه.
دوماً المپیاد سخت تر از کنکور ارشده اگه نمیدونستین بدونید. :متفکر: 
سوماً فک میکنم المپیاد بیشتر مسایل تفکری و ریاضی هستش و این یعنی عشق من. :قلب: 
بعدش هم المپیاد مزایای خودش را دارد از هر لحاظی که بگین بهتره.
حالا کی گفته من همینطور تصمیمم عوض میشه؟؟؟!!!! :متفکر:

----------

